# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  احـــذروا الســحــر والســحـرة

## جيمزاوى

إن خير الجهاد وأفضله القيام على أعداء الدين 
والوقوف في نحورهم كالسحرة والكهان والمشعوذين
 فقد استطار شررهم وعظم أمرهم وكثر خطرُهم
 فآذوا المؤمنين وأدخلوا الرعب على حرماتهم غير مبالين
 وقد توعد الله المجرمين بسقر وما أدراك ما سقر
 فقد أخبر الله في كتابه العزيز أن الساحر كافر فقال
 { وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولَا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ
 فَلَا تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلَّمُونَ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ
 وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَيَتَعَلَّمُونَ
 مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنْ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ
الكتاب بعنوان
احـــذروا الســحــر والســحـرة



للتحميل إضغط هنا
تابعونى لتجدوا الجديد
تابعونى لتجدوا ما يسركم

----------

